# PS 4 Pro und Account verkaufen



## ad0r (4. März 2017)

Hallo,

habe mir im Dezember eine PS4 Pro gekauft.
Habe auch einige Spiele unter anderem auch welche Online im PS Store gekauft.
Muss nun leider feststellen, dass ich doch nicht so der Konsolen Fan bin...

Ist es möglich die Spiele die man online im PS Store gekauft hat, wieder zu verkaufen? Ich würde auch meinen kompletten Account verkaufen, brauche den ja nicht mehr...


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2017)

Offiziell ist es von Sony aus sicher nicht erlaubt, erwünscht sowieso nicht. Wenn du das ganze aber nicht zu "öffentlich" verkaufst", kann Sony da natürlich wenig gegen tun. Wichtig ist natürlich, dass du dann auch alles, was mit dem Konto verbunden ist, prüfst - z.B. hinterlegte Daten von Dir und verbundene email-Adresse. Ich selber hab keine PS, daher weiß ich nicht, wie einfach oder schwer es ist, eine andere email-Adresse auf den Account festzulegen, sofern du nicht ein email-Konto nur für den Account hast, die du dann mit"verkaufst"


----------

